# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Καρποντάκος (Carpodacus Mexicanus)

## AruaS

Καλησπέρα, πριν λίγες μέρες είδα κάποιες αναφορές σε μία ράτσα ονομαζόμενη "Καρποντάκος"... Μετά από αρκετές προσπάθειες για να μάθω τι ακριβώς είναι αυτά τα πουλιά, βρήκα πως Καρποντάκος ονομάζεται ο Μεξικάνικος σπίνος... Διαβάζοντας διάφορα για αυτό το είδος, οι καρποντάκοι μου κίνησαν το ενδιαφέρον μιας και διάβασα πως είναι τα άγρια που ζευγαρώνουν πιο εύκολα από κάθε άλλο και πως επίσης είναι εξαιρετικοί γονείς. Όπως όλα δείχνουν θα μεταβώ σύντομα στην αγορά ενός ζευγαριού, θα ήθελα λοιπόν αν ξέρετε να μου πείτε τι θα πρέπει να προσέξω κατά την αγορά και αν η φροντίδα τους απαιτεί κάτι ιδιαίτερο... 


ΥΓ: Δεν βρήκα κάποιο άλλο post για αυτή την κατηγορία πουλιών, αν υπάρχει και δεν το πρόσεξα ζητώ συγγνώμη...

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες για το ειδος ,αλλα ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ευρωπαικο αλλα απο αμερικη μερια .Βεβαια εχει ακουστει παλιοτερα  ,οτι υπαρχει και ελευθερο αναπαραγωμενο στη φυση κοντα στον υμητο .Μαλλον απο σκαστα ζευγαρια

δες και αυτα αν δεν εχουν  πεσει στα  υποψη σου 

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/h...istory#at_food
http://www.discoverlife.org/mp/20q?s...acus+mexicanus

να ξερεις παντως οτι εχει αδυναμια στον ταραξακο ,αν βρισκεις καπου να του δινεις κλειστα μπουμπουκια 

εχεις δει τι μιγμα σπορων πρεπει να του αγορασεις;

----------


## AruaS

Προς το παρόν τους δίνω ένα μίγμα για άγρια που έχω και για τις καρδερίνες... Απ' ότι διάβαζα δεν έχουν κάποια τεράστια διαφορά στους σπόρους που προτιμούν...
Το πρώτο site το είχα τσεκάρει ήδη! Ευχαριστώ!
Ευχαριστώ και για το tip με τον ταράξακο, μιας και τα πουλιά τα έχω στην επαρχία μου είναι αρκετά εύκολο να βρίσκω συχνά!


Γενικότερα είδα πως είναι καλό γύρω από τις φωλιές των άγριων πουλιών να βάζουμε πρασινάδα, αλλά μιας και τα πουλιά είναι γεννημένα σε κλουβί από το 2012 και έχουν εξοικειωθεί αναρωτιόμουν αν κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να παραληφθεί... Σίγουρα δεν μου είναι δύσκολο να το κάνω, απλά ρωτάω πληροφοριακά...

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω υπευθυνα για τον καρμποντακο ,γιατι δεν ξερω πολλα για τη διαβιωση του στην αμερικανικη ηπειρο (και αναλογα με το περιβαλλον που διαβιωσης του ) αλλα ακομα και για πουλια εκτροφης αν μιλαμε (εστω τα δικα μας ιθαγενη ) η καλυψη (οχι υπερβολικη ) του χωρου κοντα στη φωλια με πρασιναδα (εστω και πλαστικη ) δειχνει απο τη συμπεριφορα τους (συχνα κουρνιαζουν σε πρασιναδες και ψευτικα δεντρακια που μπαινουν ) οτι μαλλον τους προσδιδουν επιπλεον αισθηση ασφαλειας .Μιλαμε σε γενικα πλαισια ,γιατι υπαρχουν και πουλια που φωλιαζουν σε γυμνες εντελως φωλιες και κλουβια χωρις καλυψη 

εδω παντως δειχνει να θελουν ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον 


 

ενω κλαδια βλεπω και σε οργανωμενη εκτροφη 

http://www.avisoc.co.uk/table-of-con...-trifasciatus/

----------


## AruaS

Μια χαρα, I've got it!
Ευχαριστω για μια ακομα φορα!

----------


## giorgos11

καλησπερα και απο εμενα...αρκετα ζευγαρια καρποντακων υπαρχουν στις περιοχες του πειραια...πριν 10 μερες φιλος ειδε ζευγαρι να ταιζει σε φοινικα..

----------


## vasilis.a

αυτα ειναι carpodacus erythrinus.ανηκουν στην ελληνικη πανιδα και μοιαζουν πολυ με τους mexicanus

----------


## giorgos11

μηπως γνωριζεις πς εχουμε τοσο μεγαλο πληθυσμο?

----------

